# Giflib Probleminin ÃÃ¶zÃ¼mÃ¼

## Elturco

KardeÅlerim Kde veya Gnome kurarken Giflib kÃ¼tÃ¼phanesini derlerken

hata ile karÅÄ±laÅÄ±yorsanÄ±z aÅaÄdaki kodlar /etc/make.conf dosyasÄ±nÄ±n iÃ§ine

ekleyin gerÃ§i forumda ingilizce olarak Ã§Ã¶zÃ¼mÃ¼ var ama TÃ¼rkÃ§e ekliyim dedim.

komut satÄ±rÄ±nda 

#nano -w /etc/make.conf

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 

CFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe" 

CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe"
```

----------

